# es que nunca se sabe



## alebg2

Os pido que me ayudéis con eso:
Porque Hitler y Pinochet, por citar sólo a dos hijos de la gran puta, digo yo que habrán sido inocentes algunos meses, las criaturas, hasta que un día decidieron poner manos a la obra para aliviar el censo.
Es que nunca se sabe.
Mi intento:
"Perchè Hitler e Pinochet, solo per citare due gran figli di puttana, io dico, saranno stati anch'essi innocenti per alcuni mesi le creature, fino a che un giorno hanno deciso di mettersi all'opera per alleggerire l'anagrafe. E chi lo sa!
Oppure Non si puó mai sapere..
Qualcuno ha qualche idea migliore per renderla in italiano?
Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Gran*de* figli


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Gran*de* figli


 Gran*di*! 

E poi: "(il punto) è che non si può mai sapere".


----------



## ursu-lab

alebg2 said:


> Porque Hitler y Pinochet, por citar sólo a dos hijos de la gran puta, digo yo que habrán sido inocentes algunos meses, las criaturas, hasta que un día decidieron poner manos a la obra para aliviar el censo.
> Es que nunca se sabe.
> Mi intento:
> "Perchè Hitler e Pinochet, tanto per citare due grandissimi figli di puttanapenso che saranno stati pure loro innocenti per qualche mese, da bambini/piccoli, finché un bel giorno non hanno deciso di mettersi all'opera per sfoltire la popolazione/il censo. Va' a sapere!




Le "criaturas" sono i "bambini". 
"fino a che" = finché (non) -> di solito in italiano ci mettiamo un "non" (in spagnolo no).

"Sfoltire" mi sembra abbastanza ironico, come sinonimo di ridurre.
Il "censo" si riferisce al totale degli abitanti di un paese, cioè alla popolazione: è ironico -> hanno compiuti delle stragi per "ridimensionare" il numero della popolazione...


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y poner "piccini" como traducción de "criaturas"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche, ma non "creature".


----------



## annapo

*Creature* per indicare i bambini, si dice in napoletano e in romano, ma è un uso dialettale. In italiano diresti "da piccoli" "da bambini" 

il senso di "es que nunca sabe" lo puoi rendere con tutti i vari:
chi lo sa,
chissà mai,
chi saprà mai,
va' a sapere,
chi può dirlo,
chi potrà mai dirlo

ovvero, diciamo che deve essere stato così per deduzione logica, ma nessuno può metterci la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Lady Marion

es que nunca se sabe:
io metterei o "non si può mai sapere"
o "non si sa mai!"


----------



## alebg2

Grazie a tutti! 
Comunque non credo che il termine creature riferito ai bambini sia un semplice uso dialettale..ho controllato su diversi dizionari e quest'uso è riportato su tutti..si usa anche qui (Bergamo) riferirsi ai bambini usando il termine creature...io l'ho sentito spesso! Poi sì, effettivamente suona meglio da bambini, da piccoli..grazie ancora!


----------



## ursu-lab

alebg2 said:


> Grazie a tutti!
> Comunque non credo che il termine creature riferito ai bambini sia un semplice uso dialettale..ho controllato su diversi dizionari e quest'uso è riportato su tutti..si usa anche qui (Bergamo) riferirsi ai bambini usando il termine creature...io l'ho sentito spesso! Poi sì, effettivamente suona meglio da bambini, da piccoli..grazie ancora!



Sì, i bambini sono le creature di Dio. Ma in spagnolo è *normale e comunissimo *dire "criaturas" per dire "bambini". Sono esattamente *sinonimi*. In italiano no. Almeno, io non ho mai sentito uno avvicinarsi a un bambino per dirgli "che bella creatura!", o per dire che un bambino dorme, "la creatura sta dormendo", o altre cose simili.


----------



## annapo

alebg2 said:


> Grazie a tutti!
> Comunque non credo che il termine creature riferito ai bambini sia un semplice uso dialettale..ho controllato su diversi dizionari e quest'uso è riportato su tutti..si usa anche qui (Bergamo) riferirsi ai bambini usando il termine creature...io l'ho sentito spesso! Poi sì, effettivamente suona meglio da bambini, da piccoli..grazie ancora!


 
mah, io non ho mai sentito parlare di "*film non adatti a creature*" invece di film "*non adatti a bambini*". I biscotti Plasmon e simili sono prodotti alimentari *per bambini*, non *per creature*, sui foglietti illustrativi dei medicinali, non ho mai trovato "*tenere lontato dalla portata delle creature*" mentre è comune "*tenere lontano dalla portata dei bambini*." Il mac donald ha *il menù bambini*, ma non il *menù creature*, sui puzzle e i giochi con parti piccole si trova solitamente l'avvertenza "*Non adatto a bambini al di sotto dei 3 anni*" e non "*inadatto a creature sotto i 3 anni*" idem per i "*libri per bambini*" che non ho mai sentito chiamare "*libri per creature*", così come non ricordo di aver mai sentito la mia maestra dire : *"creature, fate silenzio, o creature, sedetevi nei vostri banchi*" al contrario ha spesso detto *"bambini fate silenzio o bambini entrate nei vostri banchi.*" Non ho nemmeno sentito mai dire "*sogno di sposarmi e avere delle creature" o "sono sterile, non posso avere creature"* mentre frasi analoghe con la parola *"bambini"* sono comuni.

Non so se poi a Bergamo si usi una lingua così diversa dall'italiano standard (tutto può essere), ma nell'italiano moderno (e comune) io tutto questo uso della parola "creature" come sinonimo di "bambini" non l'ho mai percepito.


----------



## ursu-lab

annapo said:


> Non so se poi a Bergamo si usi una lingua così diversa dall'italiano standard (tutto può essere), ma nell'italiano moderno (e comune) io tutto questo uso della parola "creature" come sinonimo di "bambini" non l'ho mai percepito.



Dubito, visto che in gran parte del nord Italia si usa l'equivalente dialettale di "putto". Ed è questa la parola (in dialetto) usata abitualmente per riferirsi ai bambini.


----------



## alebg2

No, quello che intendevo dire è che in alcuni casi la parola "creatura" viene utilizzata come sinonimo di "bambino"....non so, la prima frase che mi viene in mente è:
Poverino! Sua moglie è morta e lui è rimasto solo ad occuparsi di tre creature...
Ovviamente la parola "bambino" è usata molto più spesso!!!!!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## kreiner

L'italiano _creatura_ e lo spagnolo_ criatura_ non hanno la stessa frequenza di uso nelle rispettive lingue. Ma neanche in spagnolo si usa _criatura_ in tutti i contesti. Non si parla di "película apta para criaturas", ma "apta para niños (o menores)", né si dice "mantener fuera del alcance de las criaturas", ma "del alcance de los niños". Nel contesto della frase che ci è stata proposta all'inizio del thread, "las criaturas" ha un tono ironico. In questo caso non so se _creature_ renderebbe la stessa idea. Non ho la sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano per cogliere tutte le sfumature, comprese quelle più ironiche.


----------



## gatogab

> io non ho mai sentito parlare di "*film non adatti a creature*" invece di film "*non adatti a bambini*". I biscotti Plasmon e simili sono prodotti alimentari *per bambini*, non *per creature*


 
Tampoco en países de habla hispana se dice *"película prohibida a las criaturas"*. Ni *"galletas para criaturas".*
Sin embargo es fácil escuchar *"pobres criaturas maltradas por el padre borracho"*
*"Las criaturas"* lo pasaron regio en el cumpleaños de Panchito.

*criatura = bambino*


----------



## ursu-lab

kreiner said:


> L'italiano _creatura_ e lo spagnolo_ criatura_ non hanno la stessa frequenza di uso nelle rispettive lingue. Ma neanche in spagnolo si usa _criatura_ in tutti i contesti. Non si parla di "película apta para criaturas", ma "apta para niños (o menores)", né si dice "mantener fuera del alcance de las criaturas", ma "del alcance de los niños". Nel contesto della frase che ci è stata proposta all'inizio del thread, "las criaturas" ha un tono ironico. In questo caso non so se _creature_ renderebbe la stessa idea. Non ho la sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano per cogliere tutte le sfumature, comprese quelle più ironiche.



L'uso di "creature" come sinonimo di "bambini" in italiano di solito ha a che fare o con Dio (ma in questo caso vale anche per gli adulti perché siamo *tutti *creature del Signore ) o con contesti di commiserazione/compassione.



gatogab said:


> Sin embargo es fácil escuchar *"pobres criaturas maltradas por el padre borracho"*
> *"Las criaturas"* lo pasaron regio en el cumpleaños de Panchito.
> 
> *criatura = bambino*



 Infatti.  In italiano nessuno direbbe "le creature  si sono divertite un sacco alla festa di compleanno di Ciccio".

In spagnolo è più frequente usare "criatura" credo anche per l'esistenza di un'altra parola simile, "los críos", e del verbo "criar" che significa "allevare".


----------

